# Is it ok for a newborn to sleep on my chest?



## kalishea (Nov 4, 2007)

My 3.5 week old DS has been sleeping on my chest at night either in our bed or on the couch (wherever I fall asleep). It is usually after I nurse and burp him. Is this safe? He's gone 5 hours like this and will only last 15 min in his bassinet.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I did it. If you are aware enough to know if he is going to fall off and you are 100% sure about safety, then yeah! If you sleep deeply and wake up not knowing what's going on then no. You have to be sure it's safe. I'm a light sleeper. I would wake up if dd farted while laying on my chest


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Absolutely!

Enjoy this snuggliness while it lasts. Trust me. My 14yo doesn't do this anymore.


----------



## kdescalzi (Jul 30, 2007)

Do newborns actually sleep anywhere else???







Both my lo's have/still do sleep on our chests as that is the only place they would/will sleep. In my opinion, it is safe as long as you have pillows or something on either side of you in case they slide to one side. I have read that they are safe sleeping on someone because they can feel you breathing and your heart beat as well as feel your breath on their heads.....this helps to maintain there breathing. I read this in a Dr. Sears book. I think it is not only perfectly safe but a wonderful place for your newborn to sleep peacefully.


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

Definitely! Our daughter suffered horribly from gas and I think now, reflux, so she often slept on my chest, with me propped up against the head board. Just make sure your little one doesn't get too warm...we lived in Albuquerque and found that a diaper and tshirt was enough because she was laying on one of us.

rani


----------



## kalishea (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, great! I feel much better! I think DS has a little tummy issue too and loves to be cuddled up close. I haven't been a deep sleeper since he was born!







He does get warm, I have him in a gown only. In the mornings when DH leaves, he will sleep next to me if I move him. Thanks to the replies!


----------



## YouKnowMe (Feb 7, 2008)

It's the only place my baby's would sleep at first. And why not? They have your smell, your heat, your heartbeat, your breathing....all that they had while in the womb.

Just be smart about it, as mentioned above.


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

It seems that they sleep better in this position because of what the above poster said. They feel safe that way, as it reminds them of when they were safe inside you. They are just beginning to understand the world and that they are a separate individual, and that is scary for them. But near or on you, they feel that safeness.

My mom said that this is the only way I'd like to sleep when I was a baby because I liked to hear the heartbeat. Now, at twenty-four, I have a machine that has various white noises, plus there is a site on my computer that I can go to that will have continuous white noise for a time. One of the sounds is a heartbeat, and to this day, I still find it soothing. Do what is best for you and your baby. Hope this helps.


----------



## bl987ue (Mar 14, 2006)

That was how my husband and I would get our son to sleep when he was an infant. You do what you have to to get them to sleep, and to get some for yourself.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

that was the only way that my first baby slept for the first few weeks.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd never tell anyone to stop doing this, I'd just say be careful that you're not at the edge of the bed (and honestly, I would not do it on the sofa). One of my twins (who was still preterm, and on oxygen at home at the time) was sleeping on my chest shortly after coming home from the hospital, and she actually rolled right off me and off the bed. Luckily, I had a little cushioned stoll next to the bed, with my breast pump on it, and she landed on that and was none the worse for wear. But I was petrified. I am a very light sleeper but I was so terribly exhausted that I didn't wake up when she moved, and when I heard her crying I was very confused as to why she was crying but I couldn't figure out where she was. It was awful and scared me out of letting her sleep on my chest.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

It's okay for a newborn to sleep anywhere he GETS sleep! LOL!


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

like many other posters, I was in this boat too. My little boy would only sleep on our chests until he was about 6-7 weeks old, then he could sleep on the bed right next to me. I look back at it as such a precious wonderful time. I put pillows on each side of me, and usually rested one elbow on a pillow so that I could have my hand on babe's back.

If you're worried about how deeply you might sleep, you could have someone observe you. I know I was worried about my baby sleeping on my husband's chest, because my husband is such a deep sleeper. But he had this amazing sense when our babe was sleeping on him.... I'd sit and watch them sleep, and whenever the babe would move around, Rob's hand would come up and scoot him back into the middle and pat his back, all in his sleep! It was pretty wonderful.

my son is almost 2 now and we try to get him to sleep on our chests, but he'll have none of it. Enjoy this closeness while it lasts.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGirlieMama* 
I'd never tell anyone to stop doing this, I'd just say be careful that you're not at the edge of the bed (and honestly, I would not do it on the sofa).









:


----------

